# General > Recommendations >  Selling jewellery

## Liz

I have a few nice pieces of gold jewellery (earrings and a ring) plus a pearl necklace.

They are just lying in a drawer so would like to make some money from them but not sure what to do?

Any advice appreciate please. :Grin:

----------


## chocolatechip

Hi, there has been that advert on the tele about selling your jewlry if I remeber right it's cash4gold or something like that I hope that helps.

----------


## Liz

Yes thanks I did see that.

Have to say I'm a little bit wary of sending my jewellery to them in case they steal it from me!!! ::

----------


## Julia

I recently used postalgold.com and they sent me a special delivery pre-paid envelope to send my gold off, within about 2 - 3 days I had a cheque, I was really pleased as the gold I got rid of was mostly broken jewellery.  Got to add tho' if at all I was not happy with the amount offered I could have sent the cheque back and have had my gold returned.

Definitely recommend them.

----------


## Liz

Thanks Julia.

The problem is the jewellery is really nice and not broken so not sure whether I would get more than from someone like postalgold.com ?

----------


## unicorn

You could put it on ebay and put a reserve on it.

----------


## Liz

Thanks Unicorn but I need to get it valued first. :Grin:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Thanks Unicorn but I need to get it valued first.


The  good thing about selling on an auction site or even at an auction is as long as it has the correct description and some good photos, what someone is prepared to pay you is the true value.

Good luck Liz.

Its Mr's M's birthday tomorrow so I might swing by and do some bartering.  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Okay I have got the jewellery valued now so would like to try to sell them as they just sit in a drawer.

I don't know what section of the Items for Sale to advertise them in.

Struggling to get some good photos as the picture goes all blurry when I go close up!

----------


## Serenity

I would say the best place on the forum to post is the clothing and footwear section. But you could probably get more money from ebay :S Although you have to take into account their fees etc.
I think if it goes in the wrong section a moderator would soon move it anyway.

There is also this new site: www.cness.co.uk (a caithness auction site).
Discussed here: http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=83814

----------


## dragonfly

> I recently used postalgold.com and they sent me a special delivery pre-paid envelope to send my gold off, within about 2 - 3 days I had a cheque, I was really pleased as the gold I got rid of was mostly broken jewellery.  Got to add tho' if at all I was not happy with the amount offered I could have sent the cheque back and have had my gold returned.
> 
> Definitely recommend them.


Julia, what sort of price did you get if you don't mind asking, just interested to know as I have a few chains that I no longer wear so might be worth giving it a go

just editing to say I've found this website which will calculate the cost of gold per gram cash for gold I'm busy gathering up all the old necklaces to put on scales to see how much weight there is in them

----------


## Liz

> I would say the best place on the forum to post is the clothing and footwear section. But you could probably get more money from ebay :S Although you have to take into account their fees etc.
> I think if it goes in the wrong section a moderator would soon move it anyway.
> 
> There is also this new site: www.cness.co.uk (a caithness auction site).
> Discussed here: http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=83814


Thanks Serenity.  :Grin:

----------


## Andy

I was in Eastgate in Inverness the other day and the gold for cash from tv had a stall outside boots.

----------


## superceltic

that cash for gold is rubbish!! i had a necklace, a diamond ring and an eternity ring valued at Ernest & Jones and H Samuel at over £1000 and sent it to that cash for gold who offerd me £42!!!!!!!!!!! i was so shocked!!!! stingy s

----------


## dragonfly

> that cash for gold is rubbish!! i had a necklace, a diamond ring and an eternity ring valued at Ernest & Jones and H Samuel at over £1000 and sent it to that cash for gold who offerd me £42!!!!!!!!!!! i was so shocked!!!! stingy s


cash for gold (and all others of similar ilk) only look at the gold content, they don't look at the value of the stones, they advise you to remove them if they are of value.

I am selling some gold on ebay just now, 30g of a mixture of bracelets and chains (5 in total) and its reached £200 so far and still has 17 hours to go before end of auction and 8 watchers so hoping it goes for a bit more yet  :Grin:

----------


## jings00

does it cost to get the stuff valued?

----------


## dragonfly

i'm selling my stuff to a jeweller in london, who gives £7.10 per gram of 9ct gold, got a lot of my mum's jewellery that has broken clasps, knots in chains etc but when lumped together makes for a nice weight of gold. I just got well over £300 for 50g of it, doing it through paypal but not through ebay.

mum wouldn't mind as its going towards a holiday so she would approve of that  :: 

guy is genuine and I can give you his contact details if you want Jings

if you think its of value take it to regency and they'll send it off for a valuation, will cost but if its worth more than scrap value then its better seein if you can sell to another buyer who wants it for its value not scrap

----------


## newpark

I sent a load of gold to postal gold and was appaled at the £45 offered.  It has now cost me £4.95 to post the cheque back by special delivery and will take 30days to get my gold back.

----------


## dragonfly

total rip off, the link I posted above pay over £7 per gram

how much weight was in your gold?? for £45 it should only be about 6 or 7g of 9ct

----------


## jings00

thanks dragonfly, i was just wondering, lol, i don't have a treasure chest of the stuff

----------

